# Officer Down: Sergeant Eric Smith - [Coffee County, Georgia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/04/2007
*Ga. officer dies in automobile accident*

*Officer Down: Sergeant Eric Smith *- [Coffee County, Georgia]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 27
*Additional Info:* Sergeant Smith had served with the Coffee County Sheriff's Department for 5 years.

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* Sergeant Eric Smith succumbed to injuries sustained three days earlier in an accident as he and another deputy responded to backup a third deputy.

*Date of Incident:* April 29, 2007

_WALB-TV_
COFFEE COUNTY, Ga.- Around midnight Sunday, Deputy Michael Vickers was responding to a call about a possible knife fight. 
Jailer Eric Smith was also in the car. A deer jumped in front of their car on Highway 32. Vickers lost control and slammed into a guard rail. Both men were ejected. 
Smith died Tuesday at a Savannah hospital. Vickers is still recovering at Coffee Regional Medical Center. 
We don't know if either man was wearing a seat belt. 
Eric Smith's Funeral will be Saturday at 2:00 PM at the Holiness Campground Church on Highway 32.


----------

